# Mismatched baseboard woods



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

I think your choice is how much you want it to match (for your self). I have pine and oak trim that almost have a perfect match in color with the treatments I gave them. I really don't think anyone notices. I started with the oak but wanted to finish and pine was in the budget. All the doors are oak and trim is in both. I have learned don't point out what you don't have perfect and only the fewal seem to notice.


----------



## SandyK (Dec 31, 2008)

Before you finish that pine, put a wood conditioner on it. That will help some with the "piney" look - gives it more of a consistent graining.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Are you ever really going to strip all the pine clean enough to stain? I have never been able to strip anything that clean. You might be better off replacing the pine with new stained wood.


----------

